# Best Toddler carrier



## Kristy555 (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi all,

I am in need of help in deciding what would be the best carrier for me and my toddler? I have tried the mei tei and it is not very comfortable to me or my son. He feels squished in it and always begs to be let down. Also, I have difficulty in getting him up there by myself. I always require help with the mei tei. I used to use a ring sling with him but he is too heavy to carry just on my hip now for long periods of time and I am not quite sure if I could do a back carry with the ring sling. Also, my son loves the framed backpack I have but sometimes it is just too bulky to use in some places and I would prefer something that I could just pack in the diaper bag or carry along with me.

So, can any of you recommend some carriers that I could start looking at for my toddler and I? I really want to continue to babywear but I need something that is comfortable too and that my son feels comfortable in also.

Thanks in advance for your help.

Kristy
Mom to Rebecca (13) and David (2)


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

Ergo, though i can't get my babe in there on the my back alone, lots of people do it...


----------



## Kristy555 (Apr 30, 2006)

Yeah...I have tried the Ergo too and I have the same problem as you in getting my son in there by myself. Thanks for your reply.

Kristy
Mom to Rebecca (13) and David (2)


----------



## sambelina (Jun 6, 2007)

Can you try putting him on your hip first? Then you can slide him around?


----------



## Kristy555 (Apr 30, 2006)

I haven't tried that yet. That is a great idea. Thank you for sharing.

Kristy
Mom to Rebecca (13) and David (2)


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

I would definitely recommend a soft structured carrier (Ergo, Beco, Patapum, etc.). It takes practice getting your child up on your back, but at your ds' age he ought to be able to cooperate.









I wear my 2.5 year old, and here's how I do it:

1) Fasten waist belt of Ergo snugly, push down on my hips. Leave carrier hanging down my back, with shoulder straps loosened.

2) Put dd on my right hip. Bending over, grab her left thigh with my left hand and pull her around to my back while ducking her under my right arm.

3) Still bent over, hold on to her with one hand while grabbing a shoulder strap with the other; then alternate hands to get the second shoulder strap on.

4) Stand up and do a little bounce to make sure she's snugly seated, then clip chest clip and tighten shoulder straps.

Practice over a bed and in front of a mirror -- you'll have it in no time. When you're out and about, use a car window or store window to check yourself if you need to.


----------



## momma-d (Feb 2, 2007)

They have a video demo on Ergo's site that shows how to do the "baby slide"








You can also do fail-proof couch scooch and put your LO on the carrier (works with any type of ssc) on the couch or chair (or even on the seat of the car, if need be), sit down in front of LO, slide back so they're against your back, pull the shoulder straps up over your shoulders (making sure, o' course, that they're legs are over the waist straps, under the shoulder buckles) and, voila! Stand up, do the bounce to get LO down in there and you're set.


----------



## doris401 (Sep 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kristy555* 
Yeah...I have tried the Ergo too and I have the same problem as you in getting my son in there by myself. Thanks for your reply.

Kristy
Mom to Rebecca (13) and David (2)

But I think Ergo is great, maybe you should choose some other styles. My sister has a baby that is one year old. Last month I gave a Ergo Baby Carrier for her child as a present. She told me that it's comfortable for both her and her baby, it also can hold her child in a safe, comfortable posture, while also protecting her back. It's also highly versatile. She really likes it very much. I think it's suitable for people like you, too. you can try it
http://www.dealstudio.com/searchdeals.php?deal_id=60459


----------



## Kristy555 (Apr 30, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your replies. I am going to try all the tips and ideas all of you suggested. I probably just gave up early so I will try again and see what happens this time. I wish there was a babywearing group near me where I could get some hands on advice. Again, thank you all very much for your help.

Kristy
SAHM to Rebecca (13) and David (2)


----------



## Adasmommy (Feb 26, 2005)

Just to be the black sheep . . .







:

My wrap is great for wearing my 3 year old. I've never tried a structured back carrier though.

I use a short wrap. An EllaRoo rebozo (don't remember the exact length, sorry) and do a rucksack with her all the time. The short wrap folds up easy in a bag, or I just tie it around my waist. Because she's three, she'll want to get down more often than a baby, so I really like how easy it is to whip that short wrap on and off. That's why I stopped using the long one (mostly).

Until a few months ago we were still nursing and the short wrap worked for that too. I did a hip cross carry which can put her on my hip, or my front (t2t) depending on how I situate her. That one you can leave tied on and pop the toddler in and out of as requested. Great for our trip to the aquarium. This carry is a one-shoulder carry, but since she doesn't stay in it for too long, it hasn't been a problem.


----------



## maymorales (Dec 9, 2006)

I favor SSCs too.
But what about a Podegi Wide? That seems less daunting to put a baby on the back via the couch as a crutch. This woman I know only uses Podegi because she wouldn't dare of shifting her baby around her back, she said.
But I do back carry daily w/my ds by myself. It's the same way pp mentioned. It seems scary at first so perhaps you can practice with a doll or stuffed animal. But once you get the hang of it, you'll get a light bulb moment.


----------



## jodi5 (Mar 6, 2006)

When I use my Ergo, if ds isn't interested in the hip scoot, I will put him up there like superman, like I'm putting him on my back like putting swining a cape on my back. I am thrn able to grab the straps ans click them on. I'm sure there is a video for this at the babywearer.

Another option for you might be the scootababy. It has a structured waist like an Ergo but is a hip carrier. I've heard really great things about it.

http://www.scootababy.com/


----------

